# Mitre saw stand ,bosch or dewalt?



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Yup, TracRac sucks.


----------



## Greg Di (Mar 12, 2005)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Yup, TracRac sucks.


See now, I have one and I love it for my 10". It's beat to hell and it won't die.

I have a Sawhelper for my 12" slider and it's a PITA to hump out and setup. But, once it's setup, it's beautiful.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Again with the multiple trips for things, setup was the same as my Rigid one, but my Bosch table saw spoiled me. I had to get that stand for my Bosch slider. My buddy put his Kapex on it and that is one sweet portable set-up.


----------



## DaveDeblitz (Feb 13, 2009)

I've got my DeWalt 12" sliding miter and Delta table saw setup to click onto the one Ryobi work stand that I cary around. Everything on the stand has stayed tight for the last few years that I've had it despite holding stacks of hardie siding on it near the siding table for two jobs- very heavy... The ryobi was cheaper and seems more solid than DeWalt and Ridgid, probably doesn't compare to Bosch. No wheels though...


----------



## Sooner Pesek (Jan 31, 2009)

I have 2 Rigid MS-UV stands for my 12" SCMS---suit me just fine. Also have the Dewalt stand for my 10" miter saw---works well for punch-out time (shoe, small crown, ect). I also have the Bosch gravity rise for my table saw---Quick and easy set-up / tear-down. Would seriously consider the Bosch stands for SCMS.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

:thumbsupo not pass up the Ryobi because of its name. it is a pretty sturdy miter saw stand...I blow all other $99 stands out of the water IMO. 12" slider is a bit on the large side for it, but it still works well for me.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Do you have a pic or link to the Ryobi portable stand you folks are refering to. I have a Ryobi from ahole depot with a fixed non portable stand. Curious to know about other stands available... Thanks.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

*Fine Homebuilding Review:*
While not the lightest of rail-style stands, the Ryobi A18MS01 is one of the most compact. It is also very stable, with large push buttons that snap its stiff legs firmly into place. The crossbars that mount the saw to the stand are easy to operate, with quick-release locks that engage or disengage in one easy movement.
Like other quick-release saw mounts, the crossbars have feet, so the saw can be used on top of any flat surface if the full stand is not needed. The work-support uprights are wide, chrome-coated tubes with stops that slide up for repeat cuts or slide down to be out of the way. Even though the support arms flexed a bit when fully extended, the system remained stable.
For a simple stand that sets up quickly and stores in a compact space, the Ryobi doesn't need much improvement.

*User Review:*


I have been using this stand for a year and overall love it, easy to set up, affordable, stout and stable. Overall I have not been impressed with past Ryobi products but this one works well for me. I have to give it a 4 due to two minor flaws It is heavy, solid steel, only aluminum is on the saw mounts, and real minor, the tube end caps have a habit of popping off when sliding in and out of the truck. The heaviness is not terrible just makes for a tough lug at the end of a long day. On initial set up you may want to get some silicone and put a bead on the inside rim of each cap as you pop them on. Not that any other stand has it, but the only thing to make this any better would be a built in outlet with 25' extension cord are you listening Ryobi?

http://www.taunton.com/finehomebuilding/toolguide/product-finder/ryobi-miter-saw-stand.aspx


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

Found this image on my computer. One of the ex's brothers with me at a Habitat for Humanity....shows at least two things you are not supposed to do...one remove your blade guard (long story) and two, put a 12" slider on the Ryobi stand...but it works for me:clap:. I don't feel bad about leaving the stand on top of my truck rack and letting it to the weather... In this photo the stand has been outside for a year or so...the black paint is faded but other then that....











Here is the stand more currently....don't mind the taping...I didn't do it...lol. As you can see the left support arm hangs out a bit...some fool closed a heavy garage door on the stand while I was working in a garage...the arm was extended all the way and JUST in the doors way...it held up the door but it bent the arm a weee bit and now I can't get her to close all the way... I have been lazy to order up a new arm from Ryobi...The biggest downside now is normally I would carry it by a cross brace in the stand that is dead center so it balanced well and felt really light. I found it much easier to carry then the Bosch TracRac...even with the TracRacs wheels... With that arm out there now it is "nose" heavy when I carry like that so I have to throw her up on my shoulder...










EDIT: with that, I just ordered the parts from Ryobi's website...they have a great website for ordering parts...show you an exploded parts diagram and then you can click on what you want and add it to your cart. Also for those with different saws that they would like to mount, additional saw mounts are onlt $14.88 each. And that "extention rail" as they called it was only $20, and for a few more bucks I ordered all the screws and brackets that went with it.


----------



## Steinbichler (Mar 3, 2009)

i have the dewalt and the thing is falling apart in don't like this stand at all, and i also find the rigit way to heavy if your taking in and out all the time and you don't much length out of the arms, so i would go with the bosch


----------



## TempestV (Feb 3, 2007)

it depends on the application. If you can roll the saw everywhere, then look at the Bosch, Rigid or Delta. Personally, I like the first two, although the Bosch is a bit more slick to setup.They are way easier to transport provided you can wheel them everywhere. On the other hand, you could carry a saw and a Dewalt stand separately to places where you could never wheel one of the heavier stands, even up a ladder to a second story. There might be better brands out there of the Dewalt type, but I must say that I know a lot of people with Dewalt stands, and I don't hear them complaining. The best solution would be for Bosch or Rigid to make a Dewalt style stand that uses the same removable clamps as their wheeled stands. That way you could take the saw off the wheeled stand and lock it on the lighter easier to carry stand when you need a saw some where you can't wheel it to.

One trick I've seen that would work with any of these stands that the saw clips on to- such as the Dewalt type, or the Bosch or Rigid- I worked with a guy that had the Dewalt stand, and he bought an extra set of brackets that mount on the rail, and built a table that takes up about half of the track. He locks his saw on one side of the track, and the table on the other, and it gives him a convenent table for cut lists, parts, ect. He also had a power strip and a pencil shapener (for nice sharp pencils for finish work) mounted on the table.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I have the ridgid and love it. 

The ryobi looks like the one that came with my hitachi and has long been demoted


----------



## MikeNeufeld (Sep 23, 2007)

Hitachi And Bosch both have the trac rac miter saw stand, which in my opinion is a great stand, very portable and very sturdy. I have had mine for almost 5 years and it has taken a great beaten. Personally, the new gravity rise from bosch is excellent, but weight can alway's be an issue, depending on where you need to haul ur saw, day in day out..


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

I also have the Bosch and have no complaints. I have about 12 power tools from bosch. I think they make a really good product.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I have two ridgids. As far as cost I got them both on sale at separate times for $99. While they are heavy, they are also very sturdy and durable. Not to mention on one of them sits my old bosch 10" slider. A true beast of burden. Talk about heavy!


----------



## CTDiesel (May 13, 2009)

I have the Delta folding/collapsable stand with a 12" DW ms on it. It works really well. Recently though it was not collapsing. The little mechanism that's supposed to release it to collapse was not disengaging, the cable needed adjusted but I couldn't quite figure out how to adjust it. It was stupid difficult to get the eye attached to the cable off the hook of the spring, and I ended breaking the spring by mistake. Luckily I had another one that was the right size in a parts bin. It works now. 


Greg Di said:


> Chevy, Ford, or Dodge. Take your pick.:laughing:


How about a Ford with a Cummins in it?:clap:


----------



## naptown CR (Feb 20, 2009)

I have an old dewalt track rack type with the extension. Back when I had a partner he had one also. I have never had a problem with it. I do like the cut off stop that holds a tape once set up for box molding or repetitive cuts that require an offset it can't be beat. I have not used the others so I can't comment. We were able to hook 2 of the dewalts together and set 2 saws on them. was great for a lot of applications and saved turning the saw a million times.


----------

